# Fish for a 125 gallon reef tank



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I need fish ideas for a 125 gallon reef tank. Currently, I have 2 Blue Damsels, 1 Fiji Blue devil Damsels, 1 Ocellaris clownfish, and 2 Yellowbelly regal tangs on order. I will be getting rid of the damsels. Any ideas?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Age of Aquariums said:


> I need fish ideas for a 125 gallon reef tank. Currently, I have 2 Blue Damsels, 1 Fiji Blue devil Damsels, 1 Ocellaris clownfish, and 2 Yellowbelly regal tangs on order. I will be getting rid of the damsels. Any ideas?


Dottybacks, Basslets, Gobies, Cardinalfish, and Hawkfish are some easy fish to take care of and are can have a decent home in a 125 gallon tank.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Would this work:

1 Percula Clownfish
2 Neon Gobies
1 Bar Goby?
1 Green Chromis
2 Ocellaris Clownfish
2 Firefish
1 Shrimp Goby?
1 Clown Goby?
2 Royal Gamma Basslets


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes the new list would be very good and still allow for some additions later such as cardinal fish.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok, thanx. I will try to order them soon (I won't add more than 4 every 2 weeks). I sold the damsels the the LFS.


----------

